# Sandra the Hedgehog



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

This is my new baby hedgie, Sandra. She has the most wonderful personality from what I can tell at this time. Sorry for the low quality picture, it was taken with my phone. Hopefully I will have more pics uploaded soon of both to share.








After much debate I decided that I could take care of another hedgie so I started my search. I had a lot of options open but each with a very long drive attached. So my sweet Husband knew that I was searching and surprised me by doing research himself and driving to go get her for me. It was a lot of planning on his part because he had to drive a very long ways and do it without me knowing  I had a list of names as possibilties if I were to ever get another one and was having a hard time selecting just one. When my daughter seen me holding her she said the hedgies name was Sandra lol. So that is the name I went with because it was too cute and I'm still not sure how she came up with that  
She has some differences I can tell right from the start from Loken. 
Loken is shy and comes out at night. Sandra doesn't care what time it is, when shes hungry shes hungry so you better get out of the way lol
Loken is very tidy. Sandra is being good and starting to use the paper towel but if she happens to be busy doing something else more fun like playing or eating, she has no shame and will go right there 
Loken likes lots of blankets in his igloo where Sandra (at this early part of the game) prefers to sleep under her hat with no blankets. If she uses her hedgie bag its to sleep under it like its a hat. 
Loken is friendly but gives me a hard time when it comes to touching his feet where Sandra decides that if you are touching her feet that must mean its nap time. 
Sandra also will come out looking for me. She will fall asleep on me with or without a blanket on her and lay completely flat with her legs kicked out. Its so cute and I can pet her anywhere. The other day she actually ran over to the papertowel when I was cleaning in her cage, used it then came to sit by my hand. It was so cute cause I rarely seen Loken sit.

So far so good and everyone is happy. Sandra's in a temporary cage in another part of the house until quarantine is over. Once it's over and when I know there is no way she could squeeze through the bars, she will be moving into her own Ferret Nation that is waiting for her. Hopefully I will have more pics uploaded to share.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on Sandra! She's adorable & sounds like she already has quite the personality! I'm looking forward to many more stories & pictures.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Aaaahw she is soooooooo cute!!
Please post more pictures very soon!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new adorable little lady


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just perfect!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Loken and Sandra. Sandra and Loken. Either way it sounds great! You must be so overjoyed to have two such adorable hedgies! Congrats on your new addition :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

She's so cute and tiny! Your husband must love you a lot to give you a surprise like this, lucky you!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so happy for you!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She sounds wonderful! I especially like how she ran over to use some paper towel and then sat byou- it sounds so cute  I can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL I think I've been on Facebook too much...I just tried to "like" your comment!!!!! :lol: 
But anyway, congrats on that beautiful new baby!!


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

She looks absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ty everyone  Im so happy and can't wait til hedgie time every night lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sandra is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Im so happy and can't wait til hedgie time every night lol


I look forward all day to cuddle time.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Hedgieonboard said:
> 
> 
> > Im so happy and can't wait til hedgie time every night lol
> ...


same here... other people wouldn't understand.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a new Sandra pic  We went out on the porch awhile to enjoy the nice day.








Why did you do that, I was napping!?!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she's so cute. Is she still as fearless as that first day you got her? I love her little fleece too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you  She's still fearless and acts like she is a lion at times with her little stance, it's so funny lol A lot of times when there is noises she don't like when she's sleeping on me, instead of balling up she will mush her head up to my elbow more to block it out and go back to sleep


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Love the grumpy sleepy bed-head!!
She's precious.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Nail Trimming Night









"I love to eat and smell like mango, Nom!"









"Wait a minute, it's a set-up! I know that look....not my nails"









"Fine, hurry up with it then"


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! I love her giving up pose! That's so cute! (I've noticed that I used more exclamation points with photo threads than any other. (opps! I mean....than any other!)    Adorable!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol ty  It was so funny it was like she new what was up haha


----------

